# 2 girls for rehoming



## peazy84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi all, 

I have 2 girls aged just under 1 year to be rehomed, one light brown and white one albino. Both lovely natured, the albino is more confident than the other one. Sadly due to changes in circumstances I am unable to keep my girls. I am in Harlow in Essex please call/text 07850 215277 or email [email protected]. I will send pics to anyone who enquires. 

They come with a large cage if you need it 

Thank you 

Emma


----------

